# Green beans=gas?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

As Brooks gained a bit of weight while we were gone, I decided to cut back on his kibble quantity and give him some green beans as filler.
We noticed he got terrible gas.
Do you need to break a dog in very gradually to the green beans? Or is this just the way some dogs react to them?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have hear some dogs do get gas...Mine didnt... How much green beans did you give him????? He only needs about a 1/3 cup....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Beans, Beans good for your heart....
the more you eat 
the more you f*rt!!!

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Beans, Beans good for your heart....
> the more you eat
> the more you f*rt!!!
> 
> Hooch


You kill me Hooch :lol:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I thought it was:

Beans, beans, 
The musical fruit.
The more you eat,
The more you toot.

Though, I thought that was Lima beans.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, Hooch & Rick ... sing it boys!

I've never given my dogs enough green beans to notice. Luckily, I haven't had to learn the answer to that question. Sorry, can't help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs didn't do well with green beans. I've read you have to make the change slowly. One source says only replacing approx. 10%...

It still confuses me that we want to add fillers (to fill up our dogs) but don't like fillers in their dog food? I know the corn argument, but...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I gave him about 1/3 of a 16 oz can, it looked like about 1/2 cup. I didn't give him any the next day and the gas stopped, then the following day I just gave one small portion and there was no gas. So I guess it was just too much in the beginning.
He definitely is hungry though. About 2 or 3 hours before his usual dinner time he will go over and lay his head next to his food container and look over with these wistful eyes. If I didn't know it's best for his health to do this, I would have to give in and feed him more.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I thought it was:
> 
> Beans, beans,
> The musical fruit.
> ...


I think your right Rick but I couldn't resist. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard that song both ways!! 
I don't know about beans, but, Kirby had a couple small pieces of my catalope last week and had terrible diahrea for 3 days!! He's been begging for catalope since, every time we eat it!! Goofball!!


----------

